# Yeast Activator



## Coldbrew (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm going to use liquid yeast for the first time. Once activated, how long do you have before the yeast should be pitched into brew? Once activated, the yeast should swell up within 3-5 hours. I activated a package and it took about 4-5 days before the package expanded. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jdammer (Nov 2, 2010)

Check the date on the pack. They are usually only good for six months or so. 

Sounds like you had a bad pack. I've used them a few times and the package is near exploding after a couple of hours. 

That or you didn't actually hit the pack and break the yeast nutrient/food/energizer in the middle. They are in two plastic packs.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive heard of that happening a few times but havent experienced it yet. You dont have to wait till the package swells actually. Below is the link to the instructions.
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/aitdownloadablefiles/download/aitfile/aitfile_id/596/


----------



## ChuckE (Nov 14, 2010)

Coldbrew said:


> I'm going to use liquid yeast for the first time. Once activated, how long do you have before the yeast should be pitched into brew? Once activated, the yeast should swell up within 3-5 hours. I activated a package and it took about 4-5 days before the package expanded. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



This is an old post... 

but if it takes days for the package to expand, you *really* want to make a yeast starter before using the yeast.... assuming the temp was OK.


----------



## Malkore (Nov 18, 2010)

Also, despite their claims, its NOT enough yeast to just pitch. You still need a starter even with the Activator packs for optimal pitching.
It'll ferment without a starter, but its kind of like buying a Porsche and not using premium gas...it just won't be the best beer it could be.

making a starter is EASY, just gotta prep a few days in advance.


----------

